# Can you "stuff" a boneless leg of lamb and still turn it into Pulled Lamb?



## tr00ter (Jul 7, 2014)

So here is my question, I have a wonderful boneless leg of lamb that I want to smoke up.  I was hoping to do Solaryellow's method he used here http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/127426/boneless-leg-o-lamb

But I would also want to possibly make it into pulled lamb if that is possible.  But I'm not sure if by cutting and stuffing it that it would then not cook properly enough to pull.

That and if anyone has any great ideas on HOW to cook a leg of lamb for stuffing I am more than willing to learn.

Thanks all for any help,

JP


----------



## mdboatbum (Jul 7, 2014)

In my opinion, pulling is best reserved for cuts of meat that actually benefit from it, such as shanks, shoulders and other tough sinewy cuts. Cooking a boneless leg of lamb to 200˚ or so and shredding it is a waste of time and a perfectly good (and not too inexpensive) piece of meat.

If I were doing it, I'd stuff it with a basil/mint pesto, roll it, rub it with the same pesto and smoke over a nice mild fruit wood to an internal temp of 130˚ or so. Or slow smoke it to about 115 and reverse sear it over screaming hot coals to the same 130˚ target temp.

Good luck and let us know what you decide.


----------



## tr00ter (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks for the post, I think you are right.  I just honestly love "pulled" meat and thought it might be darn good lamb.  As I've read in other posts generally pulled lamb is actually "mutton" which is the older more mature sheep.  But will keep you all posted as to what I decide, I might just follow solaryellow's post completely


----------

